# Silver 'external' screen cover by Foldstar ?



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi All

Just a quickie !

Decided we have had enough of the internal screen cover so want an external one.

Found this company : http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/ who make a copy of the original 'Silver-Screen' cover.

Just wondered if anyone has used either of these and could give me an idea of what to go for.

The copy by the way is half the price of the original item !!!

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great product. See this previous post where it was believed by the OP that it might be a scam. It isn't and at £70 approx a pair they are good value and built by a relative of Silver screens to their pattern on their premises:
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63240-.html


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

rayc said:


> A great product. See this previous post where it was believed by the OP that it might be a scam. It isn't and at £70 approx a pair they are good value and built by a relative of Silver screens to their pattern on their premises:
> www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63240-.html


Following me reading the thread you mentioned, just ordered a set of the cheaper type.

Thanks


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

.... also just ordered a set!

Colin


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

camallison said:


> .... also just ordered a set!
> 
> Colin


Blimey ........... commission coming my way me thinks ! LOL !

Told it's worth the extra tenner for the 'dayscreen' version if you haven't already ordered it ............. just phoned up to add it my original order.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Without trawling back for ages, I seem to recall that Silverproducts is actually "Son of Silverscreens".

He was advertising pretty much the same product at a much lower price as an introductory offer I thought, just to get his business going.

I'm a bit surprised the "offer" is still on, but take advantage while you can . . . *and please report back on how satisfied you are when they arrive and have been fitted.*

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I included the dayscreen in my order from the outset - will leave feedback once received.

Colin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Without trawling back for ages, I seem to recall that Silverproducts is actually "Son of Silverscreens".
> 
> He was advertising pretty much the same product at a much lower price as an introductory offer I thought, just to get his business going.
> 
> ...


Dave, the original thread you refer to is linked in my post at 2.54 above.
Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gixer-Mark said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > .... also just ordered a set!
> ...


Perhaps I should get the commission for both of your orders? A picture of mine with the day screen down including the see through part. Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> Dave, the original thread you refer to is linked in my post at 2.54 above.
> Ray


Sorry Ray - missed noticing that.

_(Note to self - Must read through more carefully in future!)_

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

My cover arrived today - phew, that was quick! It is now on the van and I am very happy with it. Earlier today, I was at the Shepton Mallet show and saw the same style cover from others at a much higher price. In my opinion, having seen both now, thsi one is of a much higher standard and better "filled" with insulation.

Well pleased with my purchase - thanks for spotting it!

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Colin.

My screen is less than two years old and is showing signs of unacceptably rapid wear IMO. Big pieces of the silver coating have peeled off the outside, and it's looking distinctly tatty, even though it has not been over-used and never abused!

I won't say who made it, but I am very disappointed, as I sang their praises for a while when I first bought it. The thing itself is well made, but the material appears to be inferior.

So thanks for the feedback, I shall be getting one like yours to replace it.

Dave


P.S. Nearly forgot!   Thanks also to Mark of course for spotting it and reminding me about them.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Colin.
> My screen is less than two years old and is showing signs of unacceptably rapid wear IMO. Big pieces of the silver coating have peeled off the outside, and it's looking distinctly tatty, even though it has not been over-used and never abused!
> I won't say who made it, but I am very disappointed, as I sang their praises for a while when I first bought it. The thing itself is well made, but the material appears to be inferior.
> So thanks for the feedback, I shall be getting one like yours to replace it.
> ...


No probs Dave, thought I'd put the thread on as they appear to be such a good buy.

Quote :
My cover arrived today - phew, that was quick! 
Well pleased with my purchase - thanks for spotting it! 
Colin

Still waiting for ours to be delivered! Have txt Steve ( the owner ) who assures me it was sent on Wednesday! We were due to have gone away this weekend but due to a change of circumstances weren't able too so hoped it would arrive this morning!!!!

Will keep you updated ...........


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

"_Don't talk_" as Mrs Zeb would say. (She's Welsh!)

Our postal service is very variable. It fluctuates between bloody awful and practically non-existant.

Hopefully your parcel will turn up several days late - like ours usually do. 8O :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

He sells through eBay as well

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SILVER-FOLDST...ries?hash=item27ab760286&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

and the day screen is included - Excellent product.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, ours arrived safely today.

All I can say, is if your in the market for an external screen cover .......... buy a FoldStar! 

Excellent service, very well made and excellent value ............ TOP DRAW product without a doubt!


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> He sells through eBay as well
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SILVER-FOLDST...ries?hash=item27ab760286&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> and the day screen is included - Excellent product.


Are you sure the day screen is included in this price?

The reason I ask is that I ordered one of these last week and paid £10 extra for the day screen. The ebay listing you link to doesnt actually say the dayscreen is included......does it?

Cheers


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

twinky said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> > He sells through eBay as well
> ...


The main photo shows the day screen as do the 5th & 6th , the 5th photo the internal view and the 6th the external. That is what is being offered for sale.


----------



## daz99 (Apr 6, 2009)

twinky said:


> Autoquest said:
> 
> 
> > He sells through eBay as well
> ...


I done mine through e bay then read about the day screen!!! emailed him and he added it in for no extra cost, graet service 2 day delivery.

Product is very good used it in bude during the hot weather and kept inside very cool for dogs. Day screen lets in good amount of light but stil keeps it private inside from outside onlookers. Originally thought price was high(new to the game) but after looking around saw much higher priced ones excess of £100. Was looking at the Fiamma ones but quality looked poor compared to silverscreens.

Daz


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

The pictures are exactly the same as in the listing for the transit one Ive ordered. ie they show the day screen, but on the Fiat.

However when I enquired I was told it was £10 extra, which I paid via paypal. Hence my question.

I will ask them why Ive paid extra if someone can confirm that it was included in their purchase.


----------



## daz99 (Apr 6, 2009)

twinky said:


> The pictures are exactly the same as in the listing for the transit one Ive ordered. ie they show the day screen, but on the Fiat.
> 
> However when I enquired I was told it was £10 extra, which I paid via paypal. Hence my question.
> 
> I will ask them why Ive paid extra if someone can confirm that it was included in their purchase.


The advert is misleading it does say somewere in it state if you want dayscreen and it is £10 extra. I must have caught them on a good day as they never charged me, i did offer as it was my mistake for not reading advert correctly.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I wasn't expecting the screen when I ordered it and was very suprised when it was included - superb product


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Received my screen cover today but annoyingly, even though I paid extra for it, the day screen wasnt included  .


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Emailed the guy to get one for our van, he doesn't do them


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

twinky said:


> Received my screen cover today but annoyingly, even though I paid extra for it, the day screen wasnt included  .


Give him ( Steve ) a ring : 07921 650 233 or e.mail direct : [email protected]. Best ring me thinks though !

Having spoken to him myself, I am more than confident he will sort this out immediately for you ........... not sure with the current affairs of Royal Mail if you will receive the replacement this side of Christmas though !!! LOL !


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ordered mine Sunday morning (via e-bay), Post Office attempted delivery to rural Shropshire on Wednesday morning. I'm quite impressed by the speed of despatch and prompt attempt at delivery.
However, I'm less impressed by the opening hours of our local post office parcel collection point! End result is I'll have to wait until Saturday morning before I can collect. Doh!
Still, at least I have the extended period of tension wondering if it will have the dayscreen or not (I'm not actually too worried one way or the other - this is my first ever screen cover of any description).

Yours impatiently!

John


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Ordered mine Sunday morning (via e-bay), Post Office attempted delivery to rural Shropshire on Wednesday morning. I'm quite impressed by the speed of despatch and prompt attempt at delivery.
> However, I'm less impressed by the opening hours of our local post office parcel collection point! End result is I'll have to wait until Saturday morning before I can collect. Doh!
> Still, at least I have the extended period of tension wondering if it will have the dayscreen or not (I'm not actually too worried one way or the other - this is my first ever screen cover of any description).
> 
> ...


If it doesn't have the day screen ......... contact him, pay the £10 and he'll send it to you i'm sure ( paypal-cheque-postal order etc )


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Gixer-Mark said:


> twinky said:
> 
> 
> > Received my screen cover today but annoyingly, even though I paid extra for it, the day screen wasnt included  .
> ...


I left a phone message and also emailed Steve last night.

He responded to the email within 10 minutes and said there had been a mix up their end, and he would be sending the day screen bit today :lol: .

I wasnt sure whether the day screen bit had to go with a specific design - but it just fits across the normal screen so I understand.

From what Ive seen so far looks nice quality. But I really need to check the fitment before I give an opinion.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a quick update on my new silverproducts screen.

I have tried it for fitment today and can confirm it fits like a glove.

Time will tell on the durability of the material but that also looks very good.

So 10/10 all round.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Bought a set for my Sprinter. Just come back from 7 weeks of solid rain and wind in Norway's artic and screens used every night. Even though they were put away wet EVERY morning, still in 1st class condition. Hardly any condensation in the mornings. Only 'extra' I devised is a to use a strap running from door handle to door handle and running across the top of the screen, about 4" down. In 70mph winds on Nordkap it meant they didn't even flap!

Great product.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

I am now confused - what is the 'day screen'?

The eBay listing shows a 3 part screen where the middle will fold down or up to let some light in. Is this the 'day screen' or is it something else?

The eBay listing does not mention a 'day screen' as far as I can see.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

The day screen is a mesh 1/2 screen that fits across the front beneath the main screen cover. Its the '4th' part if you like.

When you fold down (or up) the main screen the mesh lets light in and you can see out, but others cant see in. (thats the theory - not tried that bit yet)

The ebay listing doesnt mention the day screen but if you want one just send a message with the paypal payment and they send you another bill for £10.

Some people posting here got the day screen free because it was included, (in error?) when they ordered.


----------

